# Are there any Automatic Transmission flash updates available since 8/31/2011?



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

I asked the same question on another thread and nobody answered. Mine is a May 2011 build. I saw there was an update to an earlier flash, but it was marked June 15, 2011. I'm wondering if mine would have already had it? Yours couldn't have been built in August, or it would be a 2012. What's your build date and have you flashed it once already?


----------



## vitgia78 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm interested in this issues. AT PCM of 2009 version is very lag, but there is no flash or update for this in our dealers.


----------



## es8m (Jun 22, 2012)

Mine was built the last week of April, 2011. In August, 2011 my dealer checked and said that my transmission was flashed
with the most current update available. If that is the best that Chevrolet can do that is pretty sad...


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

Shoot. It looks like mine must be the latest update, too. I was hoping for slightly better performance, too, but I'm ok with the way it shifts now. It's way better than the Focus my friend owns.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Last week, I e-mailed Chevy just to ask just when, in the summer, the new Spark would be at the dealers. Evidently, not many people have inquired about the Spark because I got this e-mail back from them saying that they were "ecstatic that I was a Chevy enthusiast..." etc. 

Well, I e-mailed back and told them not to get too excited, then I told them a few things that were on my mind about my February 2011 Cruze LTZ RS especially the transmission. I only have 9,300 miles on the car in 17 months. I felt good after I vented and figured that I would never hear another word from them because their e-mail "customer service" is outsourced to companies that have nothing to do with GM.

Was I ever surprised when I got a call earlier this week from someone at GM who was concerned about my Cruze issue. I told him how I felt about everything from the 4 million mile testing to the sloppy hacking of the drip pan to the coolant smell that many were complaining about! I told him I was amazed that none of these problems showed up in their 4 million miles of testing. I told him that my dealer said that there is no new transmission update and they just kind of shrug when I mention the crappy shifting. He asked me to stay on hold while he contacted my dealer. He came back on and said that the dealer told him that the last time I was there with the Cruze was February for an oil change. He wanted me to make an appointment to bring the car in to the dealer. I told him that if I drove on the highway every day and the transmission didn't have to shift, I would have no complaints because my tranny is the only issue, besides the lousy gas mileage. However, my driving is rarely highway, so shifting is in the forefront EVERY day. I also told him that the things it does are erratic and that someone driving it for 5 minutes might not notice a thing. I told him that they have to keep it and drive it locally, in traffic etc. for a longer period of time than 5 or so minutes. He told me no problem, they would get me a rental car.

So, I went to the dealer that is only 2 minutes away and made the appointment for that, the recall and an oil change. It goes in tomorrow morning. IF they fix it, I will post it here for those of you still experiencing shifting problems. I SHOULD have mentioned to the GM guy about that "tune" that people here have done to their car and solved their transmission shifting problems and see what he says. If this is a procedure that can be done by an outside soiurce to solve the problem, WHY can't GM do it to solve the problem? I'll have to make note of it to remember to ask him.

In the meantime, I just went outside to take some before pictures of the oil shield. Let's see what it looks like after they get through with it. However, they may do a good job because I have already informed them last week, when I brought my 2004 Aveo in for service, of the hack job pictures that I have seen here. Let's see if it makes any difference.

One more question- does the coolant level look like it's ok? It looks low to me?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's what the workorder stated about our '11 LTZ transmission "service":

C/S engine surges/lacks power at times when driving or takes off...inter(mittant)...any temp(eratures).
Duplicated concern. No DTC stored in engine or transmission.
Performed transmission Adaptive Learn Procedure and Self Cleaning.
Now operating as designed.

Wife is driving it now, we'll see if things were fixed or not.

Anybody know anything about this so-called "Adaptive Learn Procedure and Self Cleaning" reprogramming?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> Here's what the workorder stated about our '11 LTZ transmission "service":
> 
> C/S engine surges/lacks power at times when driving or takes off...inter(mittant)...any temp(eratures).
> Duplicated concern. No DTC stored in engine or transmission.
> ...



Sounds about the way mine acts. Several times it has BANGED into a gear when shifting. It's done that about 4 times. That is so rare that they'll never find that. This- "Adaptive Learn Procedure and Self Cleaning"- sounds like they erased what it "learned" and set it back to day one? I was going to ask if they could do that to mine before this guy from GM called me.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been thinking about this as well, I wonder if disconnecting the battery for a few minutes would reset it.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> I've been thinking about this as well, I wonder if disconnecting the battery for a few minutes would reset it.


The ONLY other car that I ever had with a crazy "learning" transmission like this was my 1999 Chrysler 300M. People used to pull the TCM fuse for a certain period of time to reset the tranny to day one. Don't know for sure if it really worked.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...our "other" car, 2009 Pontiac Vibe (nee' Toytota Matrix), also has the "adaptive-learning" transmission feature, but we've never had any problems with it.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*UPDATE:*I brought my Cruze to the dealer this morning at 8:30 for them to check my transmission shifting, do the recall and change the oil. I did NOT get a rental car as the guy from GM said I would because he left out ONE part of that comment! You do not get a rental car UNTIL they find out that there is something wrong with the car! So, they did give me a ride home since I had no way to get back. I have been waiting all day for THE call! At 4:15 the dealer called! They *DID *find a problem with the transmission. They are going to replace the transmission control module TCM- BUT, they have to order the part. It won't be in until next week so he said they put my car back together again and will give me a rental next week when I bring it back in. I will take pics of the "recall" in a few minutes! WOW! From the looks of it, they should have just taken the WHOLE shield off because there isn't much left. EVERYTHING is now open to the road under there! 

One other thing that totally BEWILDERS me is- HOW did they determine that the TCM was defective IF the mileage on the car when I just picked it up was the SAME as when I dropped it off this morning? So, they NEVER drove it? IF they hooked it up to some kind of a computer, WHY didn't they ever do that before when it was there and I complained about the shifting? Very strange. Maybe the replacement TCMs are new updated ones that are in the 2012/13 models? If people who have done the Trifecta Tune claim that it reprograms the TCM shift points, then it makes sense to me that a NEW TCM could possibly change the way my transmission will shift? Where's the transmission expert guy when you need him?

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v372/fastdriver2/2011 Cruze recall fix/

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v372/fastdriver2/2011 recall BEFORE the fix/


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

The GM guy called me this morning to ask about my car. I told him that they DID find a problem and were ordering a new TCM! I asked him how they determined it was the TCM and he said that they hook it up to a computer and look for "codes". I said I wondered why they never found those codes before since the car has been acting up like this forever. I told him they probably never hooked it up to the computer before or they would have found this problem earlier. I told him that they probably took my complaint a little more seriously this time because GM was involved! I told him that I'm sure they are pissed at me because all of a sudden the female advisors who were dealing with me previously are very cool and have handed me off to some other guy there that I only dealt with the first time ever last week when I brought my Aveo in for service! He tried to screw me on some AC service and a coupon I had, but I straightened that out fast and got my $95.00 back.

I also told the guy from GM that they are probably pissed at me because I buy my cars from a dealer in RI and not from them . The cars just go to them for oil/filter changes and warranty work. WHY that should make any difference confounds me, but I really don't care. I also told the guy from GM that I have had new cars since I was 16 years old (MANY DECADES ago) and while I am not an engineer or a mechanic, I certainly know how a car should act. It burns me up when the service advisors treat you like they are the be all and end all and they know everything and you know nothing! Like I said MANY times before, I HATE to bring the car to the dealer for any problem because I can't deal with their pat excuses/lines/canned phrases-like that's normal, they all do that, you're the first person to complain about that etc. That hasn't happened with this car, but it has in the past and in EVERY case, I was right! The problems were ONLY resolved once I contacted Detroit!

I am very optimistic that once the new TCM is installed, my car will shift perfectly! Here's hoping!:th_dblthumb2:


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...well, Monday, our 2011 LTZ goes BACK for the *same* _"...engine roughness/stumbling..." _that it had *before* they _"...performed Transmission Adaptive Learn Procedure and Self Cleaning..."
_
...this make will be the third time for the same problem.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...well, Monday, our LTZ goes BACK for the *same* _"...engine roughness/stumbling..." _that it had *before* they _"...performed Transmission Adaptive Learn Procedure and Self Cleaning..."
> _
> ...this make will be the third time for the same problem.


MAYBE your TCM is defective too?:dizzy:


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

I'll throw this question out there in a different way. What is the newest build date that anyone has had a dealer say they could flash to update the shifting? Mine is a May 2011 build. I'm hoping there is a new one.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> *UPDATE:*I brought my Cruze to the dealer this morning at 8:30 for them to check my transmission shifting, do the recall and change the oil. I did NOT get a rental car as the guy from GM said I would because he left out ONE part of that comment! You do not get a rental car UNTIL they find out that there is something wrong with the car! So, they did give me a ride home since I had no way to get back. I have been waiting all day for THE call! At 4:15 the dealer called! They *DID *find a problem with the transmission. They are going to replace the transmission control module TCM- BUT, they have to order the part. It won't be in until next week so he said they put my car back together again and will give me a rental next week when I bring it back in. I will take pics of the "recall" in a few minutes! WOW! From the looks of it, they should have just taken the WHOLE shield off because there isn't much left. EVERYTHING is now open to the road under there!
> 
> One other thing that totally BEWILDERS me is- HOW did they determine that the TCM was defective IF the mileage on the car when I just picked it up was the SAME as when I dropped it off this morning? So, they NEVER drove it? IF they hooked it up to some kind of a computer, WHY didn't they ever do that before when it was there and I complained about the shifting? Very strange. Maybe the replacement TCMs are new updated ones that are in the 2012/13 models? If people who have done the Trifecta Tune claim that it reprograms the TCM shift points, then it makes sense to me that a NEW TCM could possibly change the way my transmission will shift? Where's the transmission expert guy when you need him?
> 
> ...





fastdriver,
I am very happy to hear that your dealer was able to find the issue with your vehicle. I would like you to continue to keep us posted on the progress with your dealer. In the meantime if you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

The thing that baffles me is how ****** up the shifting came with these cars when its as simple as inputting a parameter into the TCM. If tuners can do it, why can't GM do it from the factory?

IDK what Vince does, but I told him "I want it to shift at these speeds" he says "specify the throttle position" and it does the same thing every time. 0-25% throttle, my car shifts from 5th to 6th at 38 mph EVERY SINGLE TIME. The adaptive learning transmission is bogus they need to stop that. If someone wants to mash the throttle the computer will just have it hold the lower gears and rev it out -_-. The best things in life are simple... make it that way!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> fastdriver,
> I am very happy to hear that your dealer was able to find the issue with your vehicle. I would like you to continue to keep us posted on the progress with your dealer. In the meantime if you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service



*YOU'RE* happy? *I'm THRILLED!* I will withhold judgment until they replace it and I see how it shifts. I just don't understand WHY they never found this before! It's been shifting like this forever. I still say it's because GM is involved which seems to have pissed off the dealer. They haven't said anything to me, but their whole demeanor has changed. Too bad. It just happened accidentally that GM got involved when I responded to an e-mail they sent me about the Chevy Spark. I wrote back and gave them an earful about the Cruze NEVER expecting to hear anymore about it because I know the "customer service" e-mail people are outsourced to some company not even connected to GM! That's another thing that baffles me- WHY aren't GM "customer service" people employees of GM?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

fastdriver said:


> I wrote back and gave them an earful about the Cruze NEVER expecting to hear anymore about it because I know the "customer service" e-mail people are outsourced to some company not even connected to GM! That's another thing that baffles me- WHY aren't GM "customer service" people employees of GM?


...ever hear of the phrases _"...lowest bidders..." _and_ "...doing it on the cheap..."?_


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...ever hear of the phrases _"...lowest bidders..." _and_ "...doing it on the cheap..."?_


LOL...ALL the time! It's getting worse and worse with this economy!


----------



## athena15 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey fastdriver,
I am starting to have this same issue with my transmission. Did the new TCM help?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

athena15 said:


> Hey fastdriver,
> I am starting to have this same issue with my transmission. Did the new TCM help?


Due to a family emergency, I have NOT brought the car back to the dealer yet. Right now that is the least of my problems, but it is WORSE than ever! I am ASSUMING that once the TCM is replaced, my shifting patterns should be different? IF the TCM is what controls the shifting and the people who have that Trifecta Tune done that affects the TCM and makes them shift better, then I am hoping that a NEW TCM with be an updated one and will at least improve the way my car acts. I don't get too crazy about all this because my car is a lease. So, no matter what is wrong with it, GM gets it back in February of 2014 or sooner if they have an early pull ahead on the leases! I only have about 9,700 miles on my car. It it 17 months old and has NOT learned my driving style yet! I think it must have been delivered on the little yellow delivery truck!

Stay tuned. Once things settle down for me I will get it to the dealer. Aside from the crappy shifting and the lousy gas mileage that I attribute to have to really step on the gas at times to get the car going, I have no other major complaints! I did have the washer fluid drops come out of the driver's side washer for NO reason because I hardly ever use the washers except in the winter because they make a mess on the hood. Not too long ago when it was a little cooler out and had my windows open, I did notice a "pinging" sound that I could hear on the passenger side when accelerating and driving next to a wall. No clue what that is, but if I keep the windows shut and the radio on, I won't hear a thing! If the car stops, I'll call OnStar and let them worry about it! I love the red color and the RS trim and the looks. It is a very quiet car also.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> The GM guy called me this morning to ask about my car. I told him that they DID find a problem and were ordering a new TCM! I asked him how they determined it was the TCM and he said that they hook it up to a computer and look for "codes". I said I wondered why they never found those codes before since the car has been acting up like this forever. I told him they probably never hooked it up to the computer before or they would have found this problem earlier. I told him that they probably took my complaint a little more seriously this time because GM was involved! I told him that I'm sure they are pissed at me because all of a sudden the female advisors who were dealing with me previously are very cool and have handed me off to some other guy there that I only dealt with the first time ever last week when I brought my Aveo in for service! He tried to screw me on some AC service and a coupon I had, but I straightened that out fast and got my $95.00 back.
> 
> I also told the guy from GM that they are probably pissed at me because I buy my cars from a dealer in RI and not from them . The cars just go to them for oil/filter changes and warranty work. WHY that should make any difference confounds me, but I really don't care. I also told the guy from GM that I have had new cars since I was 16 years old (MANY DECADES ago) and while I am not an engineer or a mechanic, I certainly know how a car should act. It burns me up when the service advisors treat you like they are the be all and end all and they know everything and you know nothing! Like I said MANY times before, I HATE to bring the car to the dealer for any problem because I can't deal with their pat excuses/lines/canned phrases-like that's normal, they all do that, you're the first person to complain about that etc. That hasn't happened with this car, but it has in the past and in EVERY case, I was right! The problems were ONLY resolved once I contacted Detroit!
> 
> I am very optimistic that once the new TCM is installed, my car will shift perfectly! Here's hoping!:th_dblthumb2:


so did they say that it can throw codes without actually throwing a CEL on the dash?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> so did they say that it can throw codes without actually throwing a CEL on the dash?



NO clue! They barely acknowledge me now because I think they're pissed that GM is involved? The less words exchanged between us the better as far as I'm concerned! I just want them to fix it and leave. I still have not brought it in because of a family matter.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

athena15 said:


> Hey fastdriver,
> I am starting to have this same issue with my transmission. Did the new TCM help?



athena15,
Have you had your dealer look into this for you? If you have not I would suggest that you make an appointment to have this looked into. Please keep me posted on your progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> NO clue! They barely acknowledge me now because I think they're pissed that GM is involved? The less words exchanged between us the better as far as I'm concerned! I just want them to fix it and leave. I still have not brought it in because of a family matter.


what do you mean no clue? did your engine light come on the dash you would see it if it did.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jsusanka said:


> what do you mean no clue? did your engine light come on the dash you would see it if it did.


With all newer cars there are some codes that will not illuminate any engine light.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

spacedout said:


> With all newer cars there are some codes that will not illuminate any engine light.


okay I will take it as a no that the dash wasn't showing a CEL before he took in for the computer check.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> what do you mean no clue? did your engine light come on the dash you would see it if it did.



NO lights on the dash EVER came on! What EXACTLY does OnStar check when they run their monthly diagnostic tests and send me an e-mail? Evidently it's NOT error codes because all my monthly reports are A-OK!

*UPDATE-*Family emergency finally resolved. Car goes to the dealer next Tuesday for the replacement TCM. My finger are crossed! Stay tuned. ANY experts out there that think the new TCM will solve my crappy shifting problems? Where's the transmission expert?:whatdoyouthink:


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*UPDATE!

*Brought my car in yesterday at 9:30 AM to the dealer to get the TCM installed. Instead of having the Enterprise lady there to pick me up for my rental car, they waited until I GOT there and THEN called Enterprise! I had to wait 35 minutes for them to come and pick me up. Oh- should mention that Enterprise is about 1 1/2 *MINUTES *from the dealer! Wonderful, caring customer service! Just amazes me! THEN, they want you to give them 100% on the GM customer survey! Yea, right!

Anyway, I have NO clue what is going on because they never called me to give me any updates. Any mechanics out there know what is involved with replacing the TCM? Does it take HOURS or ALL DAY to do? I am picturing TWO scenarios-1. it takes a long time to install/calibrate or 2. once they installed it, the car shifted the SAME?

When they discovered that the TCM was defective when I brought it to them last month, they came to this conclusion by putting the car on the computer. They NEVER drove it! Yesterday when I brought it, I asked them AGAIN to have the mechanic drive it BEFORE he replaced the TCM to actually experience how it shifts instead of just relying on a computer to tell him there is a defect. Then, I asked them to have him drive it AFTER he replaces the TCM to see if there is any difference.

As I was writing this, the GM rep called me to tell me that he just spoke to the service manager at the dealership and that my car would probably be ready TOMORROW? I asked if it normally takes THREE days to replace a TCM, but he didn't really answer my question! The GM guy DID tell me that they were referring my case to a DISTRICT SPECIALIST to make sure everything is ok with my car. So far, I am VERY impressed with GM for the way they are handling this problem ESPECIALLY since their involvement came about unexpectedly. I did NOT directly call GM to complain. 

Anyway, I think they found some OTHER problems after replacing the TCM and now the district specialist is getting my case? The guy from GM never said that, but I do not think it takes THREE days to replace a TCM.

Anyone agree with me? BTW, I also told the guy from GM that maybe he could mention to this district specialist that the dealer should check the spark plug gap and the transmission fluid level while they have the car since those have been two big concerns here and affect the way the car acts. I told him a "few" other things also e.g. the whole oil shield fiasco and the hack job many dealers have done and what the NEW GM should have done instead of hacking the plastic shield on 400,000+ cars. His conversations are recorded so I'm sure he'll be playing it back to make sure he didn't miss anything.

OK- off my soapbox!


----------



## auraxr (Nov 29, 2011)

Very interested in your outcome here. My wife's Cruze is nearly identical to your purchased as one of the first available late 2010. Please keep us posted.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

auraxr said:


> Very interested in your outcome here. My wife's Cruze is nearly identical to your purchased as one of the first available late 2010. Please keep us posted.



Will do WHEN I get it back! :question:


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*UPDATE #2 today
 
*Just got a call from the GM *specialist* that my case has been escalated to. She didn't have any information for me but wanted me to know that she would be checking with me tomorrow. She also said that she would address the spark plug gap issue and the transmission fluid level since that is what I told the GM customer service guy this morning. I told him that people have mentioned those two issues as possibly affecting the driveability of the Cruze and that maybe the dealer could check those two items since the car is there. I also asked her WHY it would take 3 days to replace the TCM, but she had no answers either. Something very strange is going on here. As long as they fix the car and I have something to drive in the meantime, I really don't care! I just want my car fixed so I can drive without all this jerking and hesitation! Stay tuned!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*UPDATE #3

*The GM district specialist just called me. She is the one who my case was escalated to. She has been in touch with my dealer. My dealer is in touch with the "GM techs" to determine what is wrong with my car and how to fix it. She said that she would call me *MONDAY* with any updates! My car has been at the dealer since 9:30 AM Tuesday. Something tells me that they are going to be putting in a new transmission? I have NO clue, but just a guess. 

I told her that the only reason I was concerned that it is taking so long is because they were so sure that it was the TCM that was the problem. I told her that what they found now, whatever it is, has been there for MONTHS and is nothing new, but they just never bothered to check further when I would complain! They would just say that there are no new bulletins from GM.

At any rate, I told her I don't care if they keep the car for a MONTH as long as they fix it! That's it for today. Next update may be on Monday. Stay tuned!


----------



## tocangal (May 22, 2011)

I can relate to your experience. My transmission has never performed well (lots of jerkiness and a lag from when I accelerate to when it responds). I drive an automatic Cruze 1LT that I purchased March 2011 and currently has 12,500 kms on it.
In early June 2012, after entering the highway, the Tach revved to 5,000 but wouldn't allow me to accelerate past 80 kms--I couldn't accelerate to merge at the speed on the rest of the traffic. Not good!! I drove with the hazards on until the next exit. The "check engine" light came on and it didn't feel right at all! Called Roadside assistance, was towed to closest dealer. The diagnosis was:
- a "transmission control module sensor failure" 
- parts were ordered from USA
- took 4 days to arrive, then work was performed. In total, I had a rental car for 6 days.

Bottom line.....replacing the TCM did little to rectify the jerkiness and the lag. I'm disappointed to say the least.

I hope you experience a different outcome -- would like to hear how it turns out for you.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

tocangal said:


> I can relate to your experience. My transmission has never performed well (lots of jerkiness and a lag from when I accelerate to when it responds). I drive an automatic Cruze 1LT that I purchased March 2011 and currently has 12,500 kms on it.
> In early June 2012, after entering the highway, the Tach revved to 5,000 but wouldn't allow me to accelerate past 80 kms--I couldn't accelerate to merge at the speed on the rest of the traffic. Not good!! I drove with the hazards on until the next exit. The "check engine" light came on and it didn't feel right at all! Called Roadside assistance, was towed to closest dealer. The diagnosis was:
> - a "transmission control module sensor failure"
> - parts were ordered from USA
> ...


I can't wait to see how it turns out either! So far I have received NO answers as to what is going on, but it is VERY obvious that it is more than the TCM! From the time they told me that the TCM was defective until the time I finally brought it in to them, it was worse than ever and seemed to have NO power with the AC on and the temps in the 90s! I did more flooring it than ever to get going! I knew it wasn't going to be any 'simple" fix. However, maybe if they listened to me MONTHS ago OR took the extra steps to try and diagnose the problem back then, it might not have reached this "critical" point with GM factory techs getting involved.

I got my car on 2/14/11 and have found posts on here from April 2011 complaining about how the car shifted! I only have 10,210 miles on the car- I see from my iPhone app that they FINALLY did drive the car 14 miles since I dropped it off at the dealer on Tuesday. Guess I'll just have to wait until Monday when the GM area specialist lady calls me.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

tocangal said:


> I can relate to your experience. My transmission has never performed well (lots of jerkiness and a lag from when I accelerate to when it responds). I drive an automatic Cruze 1LT that I purchased March 2011 and currently has 12,500 kms on it.
> In early June 2012, after entering the highway, the Tach revved to 5,000 but wouldn't allow me to accelerate past 80 kms--I couldn't accelerate to merge at the speed on the rest of the traffic. Not good!! I drove with the hazards on until the next exit. The "check engine" light came on and it didn't feel right at all! Called Roadside assistance, was towed to closest dealer. The diagnosis was:
> - a "transmission control module sensor failure"
> - parts were ordered from USA
> ...



Are you the same person who wrote about this issue on the Chevy Cruze Facebook page?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*SURPRISE UPDATE:

*Got a call from the dealer at 1:50 PM today. They told me the car was ready! I was a "little" surprised because the GM district specialist told me yesterday that they were still working on it and that she would call me on Monday with an update!

Anyway-the dealer is only about 3 miles from my house so that is how far I drove the car in the rain storm that we are having! I am not able to drive the car again until tomorrow. At that time I will take a good drive in stop and go traffic and see how the car acts. They did tell me that the car now has to learn MY driving style! :signlol: I heard that 18 months ago when I first got the car! Let's hope this TCM came full term and is fully developed and mature and can learn my driving style. My fingers are crossed!

One VERY weird thing did happen when I pulled into my driveway that has *NEVER* happened before. I shut off the car and was getting ready to run into the house because of the pouring rain. As I ran in front of the car, I thought the motor was still running! I went inside and got an umbrella and came back out and opened the hood. The radiator fan was running full speed. I KNOW we have an electric fan and that it is supposed to turn on under certain conditions, BUT it has NEVER done this before! The temp outside today was in the 70's! I would think that I would have heard this before on the days when it has been in the high 90's and I've been driving in traffic and the engine is really hot? If I was able to hear it running in the pouring rain, I certainly would have heard it on sunny, quiet days. It was very noticeable. I'm thinking it NEVER worked previously and something just got connected?:question:

One other thing- they didn't write down the correct mileage when I dropped it off. They put down 10,187. It was really 10,196. They did drive the car for 21 miles and not 30. Not a big deal, but why add 9 fake miles? Does it make the GM district specialist think they took a good test drive? Not a big deal, but it annoys me. I am attaching a picture of the invoice they gave me-IF I can post it here. Also, I did ask them why it took from Tuesday until today to just replace the TCM. They told me that the GM assistance center told them to make sure that the TCM was defective because if it was NOT, then GM would NOT pay for the repair and the dealer would have to eat the repair cost!

Link to invoice:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v372/fastdriver2/PD_0004-1.jpg


----------



## tocangal (May 22, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Are you the say person who wrote about this issue on the Chevy Cruze Facebook page?


I wrote on the "Southern Ontario Chevy Cruze Club" Facebook page, but I don't think you saw my post there as the Facebook group only has 5 or 6 members/friends. I'd be interested in reading what someone posted as it may be similar to my experience. Can you post what was written?
Cheers, Helena


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

tocangal said:


> I wrote on the "Southern Ontario Chevy Cruze Club" Facebook page, but I don't think you saw my post there as the Facebook group only has 5 or 6 members/friends. I'd be interested in reading what someone posted as it may be similar to my experience. Can you post what was written?
> Cheers, Helena


Here you go....

[h=6]*Melanie Charron*
[/h][h=6]Anyone else having TCM problems with their Cruze?? I have a 2011 Cruze with just 10 thousand km's on it and it's acting up. What is there that can be done about this? From what I've read and experienced, many dealerships are ignoring the problem saying "that's just the way it drives".. I'm sorry but the car literally clunking and jerking into gear is NOT normal heh..and it doesn't seem to have the power to excelerate at a regular speed when this is happening. If it WAS normal, why didn't the car drive like this from day 1? It definitely did not! It was perfect up until just about a month and a half ago. It's very sporratic and trying to bring it to the dealer WHEN the car decides to act up is very hard to do. But I would like to be able to and have someone sit in the car while it's happening to prove how it is not normal! Has anyone been able to successfully get anything done about this?

Sincerely, frustrated Cruze owner..[/h]


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

I drove my Cruze about 35 miles yesterday in stop and go traffic with my new TCM installed. It is *MUCH* better that it was previously. It definitely was not jerky or hesitating like it has been for months.They told me that it now has to learn my driving style. I have NO clue how many miles that will take. Since I don't drive that much, that could take me months. I did the stop and go drive because that is what I do most. 

That said, it would never win any awards for smooth shifting as far as I am concerned. I *NEVER* owned a car that shifted like this in my life! I think it has too many gears for a 4 cyclinder because it always seems that as soon as you step on the gas, it downshifts to get you going? IF it stays like this for the next 18 months, I will be pleased. Then it goes BACK to GM and they can deal with the new owner!  The new owner will be getting a clean, well-maintained, new looking car that just shifts a little weird.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for now. Not sure if they checked the spark plug gap or the transmission fluid level liked I asked the GM factory specialist to tell the dealer to do. I did not see this on my invoice so I have no clue. Forgot to ask them when I picked up the car.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

With my 2012 it seems the cars shifting got better until about 1000-1500miles. The more stop & go(shifting) you can get the car to do the quicker it happens(even at 500miles it seemed better). If I had to speculate it seems that this learning period is just adjusting for throttle input vs shifting points(when to kick down & when to upshift). 

When it was first learning I was pretty easy on the car for about 500-750miles. after that one day pulling out from a stop & floored it, after the initial shift it held 2nd gear to redline(even though I was already easing out of the gas), I actually had to ease completely off the gas to get the thing to shift! 
After that it seemed if I got on it hard once I started easing off the transmission knew I expected it to shift when lifting my foot off the pedal slightly(now it does it nicely in every gear). I still get a few times where what I think is slightly more than a light throttle 1st & 2nd gear still take me to 3000-4000rpm but I have learn to accept this is by design to get me in to the MPG sweetspot quicker. 0-30mph accelerating slowing burns allot of gas, well below 15mpg. getting out of this speed range quicker & getting to a constant speed/good MPG number for a longer period means better overall MPG(2seconds of brisk acceleration vs 10seconds of slow uses less fuel over the same distance).


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, I have now driven my Cruze approximately 115 miles since this past Saturday with its new TCM. So far, so good. It would NEVER win any prizes for smooth shifting, but it is much better than it was previously. Right now it is in its "learning" mode. Not sure how many miles it takes to learn my driving style, but I'll take it one day at a time. I only have 10,332 miles on the car in 18 months. Maybe by the time it learns how to shift, it will be time to trade it in!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Well, I have now driven my Cruze approximately 115 miles since this past Saturday with its new TCM. So far, so good. It would NEVER win any prizes for smooth shifting, but it is much better than it was previously. Right now it is in its "learning" mode. Not sure how many miles it takes to learn my driving style, but I'll take it one day at a time. I only have 10,332 miles on the car in 18 months. Maybe by the time it learns how to shift, it will be time to trade it in!




fastdriver,
Thank you for the update on your Cruze. I am very happy to hear that it is driving better than before. Please continue to keep me posted on this and if you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> fastdriver,
> Thank you for the update on your Cruze. I am very happy to hear that it is driving better than before. Please continue to keep me posted on this and if you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Thanks. I am in direct contact with a GM specialist that my case was bumped up to. She's calling me again on Wednesday to talk about some kind of compensation for my "troubles"! Wish she'd tell me that I could end my lease now instead of in 18 months! Wishful thinking. She'll probably offer me one or two free oil changes. That will probably take me to the end of my lease with the few miles that I put on a car. Oh well.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

tocangal said:


> I can relate to your experience. My transmission has never performed well (lots of jerkiness and a lag from when I accelerate to when it responds). I drive an automatic Cruze 1LT that I purchased March 2011 and currently has 12,500 kms on it.
> In early June 2012, after entering the highway, the Tach revved to 5,000 but wouldn't allow me to accelerate past 80 kms--I couldn't accelerate to merge at the speed on the rest of the traffic. Not good!! I drove with the hazards on until the next exit. The "check engine" light came on and it didn't feel right at all! Called Roadside assistance, was towed to closest dealer. The diagnosis was:
> - a "transmission control module sensor failure"
> - parts were ordered from USA
> ...




tocangal,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have had with your Cruze. I understand your frustrations. Have you been in contact with GM of Canada? If you have not I would suggest that you contact them to express your concerns with your transmission. You can contact them at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am - 11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am - 6:00 EST. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Stacy-

I bet that you never apologized so much in your life as you have since you took this job! I feel sorry for you. I'm sure that you know as well as we all do that the 2011 transmissions are a problem, but can't say it or agree with us because you would be history! At least you have a job, so i guess that's a good thing. Keep on keeping on!:goodjob:


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

fastdriver said:


> Stacy-
> 
> I bet that you never apologized so much in your life as you have since you took this job! I feel sorry for you. I'm sure that you know as well as we all do that the 2011 transmissions are a problem, but can't say it or agree with us because you would be history! At least you have a job, so i guess that's a good thing. Keep on keeping on!:goodjob:


...agree 100%. Shooting "messengers" has _never_ solved engineering or management problems (just wish "upper" management would learn this)!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Stacy-
> 
> I bet that you never apologized so much in your life as you have since you took this job! I feel sorry for you. I'm sure that you know as well as we all do that the 2011 transmissions are a problem, but can't say it or agree with us because you would be history! At least you have a job, so i guess that's a good thing. Keep on keeping on!:goodjob:




fastdriver,
Thank you!! I do love working on this forum! You guys help by not being to hard on me! Lol. I appreciate your kind words as well as support!! And by the way...I am very happy to have my job!!! 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service ccasion14:


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Does anyone know how long it takes for the TCM to learn your driving style thanks.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for the TCM to learn your driving style thanks.


I've been trying to find out the same thing since I picked up my car last Friday. I've driven the car approximately 164 miles since the TCM was replaced. Not sure if it's done learning, still learning........????????? I asked the GM specialist, but she had no clue either. Maybe Mr. Transmission guy in these topics can answer the question?

*UPDATE:
*
As promised, the GM specialist lady called me today to offer me TWO compensation options for all this nonsense that I've been through. 

Option 1: Twenty four months of oil changes/filter/tire rotations.

Option 2: Two years of free OnStar from the time my current subscription expires.

I chose Option 2 because it is transferable to my next GM car. I thanked her for her intervention and said that it was nice dealing with her and that I hoped we did not have to talk again about any future problems.


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> I've been trying to find out the same thing since I picked up my car last Friday. I've driven the car approximately 164 miles since the TCM was replaced. Not sure if it's done learning, still learning........????????? I asked the GM specialist, but she had no clue either. Maybe Mr. Transmission guy in these topics can answer the question?
> 
> *UPDATE:
> *
> ...


Awesome update and compensation "packages" lol. thanks for all the problems you've outlined in detail, best of luck and i hope this hassle free "learning period" becomes permanent.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> I've been trying to find out the same thing since I picked up my car last Friday. I've driven the car approximately 164 miles since the TCM was replaced. Not sure if it's done learning, still learning........????????? I asked the GM specialist, but she had no clue either. Maybe Mr. Transmission guy in these topics can answer the question?


Do you own a scangauge?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> Do you own a scangauge?



NO! Why would I? I buy new cars and expect that any problems that I have would be addressed in a timely manner by the dealer. I am NOT a mechanic/engineer and have no desire to delve into these issues on my own. All I need is a SIMPLE answer. No long dissertations about the valves/couplings etc.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm no expert but im pretty sure its always "learning"

as to how long it takes to smooth out? I think it has to do with how many shifts you've made rather than how many miles you've driven.

I know my car didn't smooth out until around 1000 km. (of course smooth out is being nice, my car still shifts like poo in the lower gears)


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for the TCM to learn your driving style thanks.


2013Cruze,
I am checking with my internal resources to see if I can get an answer for you on this question. I should receive a reply by tomorrow, so as soon as I do I will post it. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

According to my internal resources there is no mileage or time asset to this procedure, since it is always adapting and "learning" as the vehicle is being driven. The transmission is "learning" and it never stops. I hope this helps! If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> According to my internal resources there is no mileage or time asset to this procedure, since it is always adapting and "learning" as the vehicle is being driven. The transmission is "learning" and it never stops. I hope this helps! If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Thanks Stacy one more question how is your TCM affected if you have more than one person driving the car ( mine running smooth just was wondering thanks )


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Xtreme or anyone else you can answer this question has anyone test driven an Verano and can compare the difference between it and the Cruze (thanks)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Thanks Stacy one more question how is your TCM affected if you have more than one person driving the car ( mine running smooth just was wondering thanks )


If its anything like other "adaptive" throttles I've driven, everytime you change drivers it "starts over". Basically the "learning" process is based on a set number of miles or accelerations and is a weighted rolling average where more recent accelerations are rated higher and older accelerations are simply dropped from the history. Personally I hate these things. I want the car to respond the same way everytime I step on it. Light accelerations for light right foot; hard accelerations for a heavy right foot. I don't want the car to jump on a light acceleration because the last few accelerations were with a heavy foot and I don't want the car to lag on a hard acceleration because the previous few were light footed.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> Xtreme or anyone else you can answer this question has anyone test driven an Verano and can compare the difference between it and the Cruze (thanks)


The Verano is night and day compared to the Cruze. It shifts like butter and is much more powerful. better handling, over all i would love to own one. Its just a luxury model of the Cruze.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

When I first brought this up with the mechanic i used to see, he told me that it resets every 12 shifts up/down. (i have no idea if it is true or not but thats what he told me)
1,2,3,4,5,6
6,5,4,3,2,1 x12

The thing is, if it was actually "resetting" Wouldn't a feel a big difference in the way it drives?

I personally feel that:

1. when the car is brand new and it drives like @#$% and they tell you "oh its just the tranny learning your driving habits" . I think this is BS and it is actually just the tranny itself breaking in. 

Dont forget that manual transmissions have a clutch with a break in period, Well these new 6speed auto trannys have 2 clutches that have to break in as well. It could be that or it could be just related to bad tuning on GM's side... who knows. I do know that the Ford Focus with a similar A/T has had just as many complaints about how it shifts.

2. I think the whole learning ability and whatever changes it does make to how it shifts are so minor that most people wouldn't even notice it. So if you and your wife share the car and both drive different, I highly doubt it will make any noticeable difference to how it the car performs in general.


I'm no expert, this is just my opinion!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> According to my internal resources there is no mileage or time asset to this procedure, since it is always adapting and "learning" as the vehicle is being driven. The transmission is "learning" and it never stops. I hope this helps! If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


WOW! That's interesting. Does GM think that's important enough to inform their dealers or doesn't it matter anymore because it was mainly the 2011 models that had this problem?


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Jaycruze said:


> When I first brought this up with the mechanic i used to see, he told me that it resets every 12 shifts up/down. (i have no idea if it is true or not but thats what he told me)
> 1,2,3,4,5,6
> 6,5,4,3,2,1 x12
> 
> ...


Think maybe I will stop driving like a grandmother for a while ( for mpg) and have some fun with it. See how it shifts driving more aggressively.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jaycruze said:


> 2. I think the whole learning ability and whatever changes it does make to how it shifts are so minor that most people wouldn't even notice it. So if you and your wife share the car and both drive different, I highly doubt it will make any noticeable difference to how it the car performs in general.
> 
> I'm no expert, this is just my opinion!


My wife had a Dodge Lemon (Intrepid ES) that had an adaptive throttle. You could always tell who the last driver was. If the car jumped like a scared rabbit after a red light I was the last driver. If it felt like it had gone to sleep and was in serious need of coffee to get started she was the last driver. The difference was that obvious. I don't know if the Cruze AT is this noticable, but I would be very surprised if you couldn't tell the difference between drivers. The Intrepid's adaptive throttle tracked the last 10 accelerations from a complete stop.

As for Chevy dealers saying the throttle needs to learn the driver, I agree that they probably simply don't know.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Being new to the Cruze; and my Cruze only having 600 miles on it I am not aware of these problems and perhaps I should have checked out the forum before I checked out the car. But I have to say that I am a little confused why there are so many problems and are these problems happening only to the NA Cruze? I can see problems happening to new model; first year; when they have to work out the bugs. Correct me if I am wrong but while the Cruze has only been here 2 years now it is a car that has been around for awhile. Are the Non- NA cars that different than the NA cars? I know there are some differences, but are the transmissions and engines different? I have to say that I am impressed the way GM got involved.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

It's not just the 1.8.

but anyway I believe that the US/Canada Cruze's are the first to have the 6speed A/T.



Bac n Black said:


> Being new to the Cruze; and my Cruze only having 600 miles on it I am not aware of these problems and perhaps I should have checked out the forum before I checked out the car. But I have to say that I am a little confused why there are so many problems and are these problems happening only to the NA Cruze? I can see problems happening to new model; first year; when they have to work out the bugs. Correct me if I am wrong but while the Cruze has only been here 2 years now it is a car that has been around for awhile. Are the Non- NA cars that different than the NA cars? I know there are some differences, but are the transmissions and engines different? I have to say that I am impressed the way GM got involved.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I am a very moody driver, One day ill be a granny.. well most days im a granny. but the odd day i will push it very hard.... just so i can hear that resonator delete lol

And in all honesty i never ever feel the car react any different than it has since it finally smoothed out, which was about 14,000 kms ago



obermd said:


> My wife had a Dodge Lemon (Intrepid ES) that had an adaptive throttle. You could always tell who the last driver was. If the car jumped like a scared rabbit after a red light I was the last driver. If it felt like it had gone to sleep and was in serious need of coffee to get started she was the last driver. The difference was that obvious. I don't know if the Cruze AT is this noticable, but I would be very surprised if you couldn't tell the difference between drivers. The Intrepid's adaptive throttle tracked the last 10 accelerations from a complete stop.
> 
> As for Chevy dealers saying the throttle needs to learn the driver, I agree that they probably simply don't know.


----------



## Heavy D (May 19, 2012)

My 2011 has the same lag when you come off the accelerator and then back on it. Acts as if it doesn't know wether to downshift or engage turbo. Dealer said it was because trans goes into neutral when you come off the accelerator and when you come back there is a lag. They needed to drive this car in stop and go traffic in CA before it was released for sale. Won't buy another.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Thanks Stacy one more question how is your TCM affected if you have more than one person driving the car ( mine running smooth just was wondering thanks )



22013Cruze,
In order to compensate for these changes, the transmission control module (TCM) adjusts the pressure commands to the various PC solenoids, to maintain the originally calibrated shift timing. The automatic adjusting process is referred to as “adaptive learning” and it is used to ensure consistent shift feel plus increase transmission durability. The TCM monitors the A/T input speed sensor (ISS) and the A/T output speed sensor(OSS) during commanded shifts to determine if a shift is occurring too fast (harsh) or too slow (soft) and adjusts the corresponding pressure control(PC) solenoid signal to maintain the set shift feel. The purpose of the adapt function is to automatically compensate the shift quality for the various vehicle shift control systems. The adapt function is a continuous process that will help to maintain optimal shift quality throughout the life of the vehicle. Since this is a continuous process it is not affected by multiple drivers.
I hope this helps! If you have any other questions, comments or concerns feel free to contact me!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> 22013Cruze,
> In order to compensate for these changes, the transmission control module (TCM) adjusts the pressure commands to the various PC solenoids, to maintain the originally calibrated shift timing. The automatic adjusting process is referred to as “adaptive learning” and it is used to ensure consistent shift feel plus increase transmission durability. The TCM monitors the A/T input speed sensor (ISS) and the A/T output speed sensor(OSS) during commanded shifts to determine if a shift is occurring too fast (harsh) or too slow (soft) and adjusts the corresponding pressure control(PC) solenoid signal to maintain the set shift feel. The purpose of the adapt function is to automatically compensate the shift quality for the various vehicle shift control systems. The adapt function is a continuous process that will help to maintain optimal shift quality throughout the life of the vehicle. Since this is a continuous process it is not affected by multiple drivers.
> I hope this helps! If you have any other questions, comments or concerns feel free to contact me!
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Sounds good on paper, but doesn't work that way in reality on the 2011 models for sure. I hope GM gets RID of this "adaptive learning" transmission if they haven't already! There is NOTHING wrong with a transmission that comes off the assembly line knowing WHEN to shift and HOW to shift! We don't need to be used as guinea pigs for GM when we are spending our good money.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> Sounds good on paper, but doesn't work that way in reality on the 2011 models for sure. I hope GM gets RID of this "adaptive learning" transmission if they haven't already! There is NOTHING wrong with a transmission that comes off the assembly line knowing WHEN to shift and HOW to shift! We don't need to be used as guinea pigs for GM when we are spending our good money.


Almost ALL automatics these days "learn" shift patterns from input from their drivers. I, for one, hated the old automatics from the 1980's that were dumb as crap and you practically had to stomp to get a downshift, or would upshift too early when you wanted more power, leaving you pushing the engine for everything it had in the wrong freaking gear.

We had a 1989 Volvo 240 that was like that, a 1987 Buick Century, a 1974 BMW, and the 2005 Jeep Liberty isn't much better. Properly programmed, an "adaptive" transmission is pretty smart. I had absolutely no complaints with my 1998 Volvo or our 2012 Camry's automatics. They seem to always be in the proper gear when you want them to be, although the Camry has to be pushed a little far for a downshift (programmed that way for fuel economy reasons).

If you don't like the car shifting for you and don't think it's doing it right, buy a manual. In all likelihood, the transmission is programmed to take advantage of the VERY small engine in the Cruze. :1poke:


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes but dont forget that that its the 1.8's (avg size for sub-compacts)having the problems as well. not just the tiny turbo motor.

and as far as I can tell from reading the forums, the 2012's are running a lot better after GM had made some modifications (no clue what they changed) other than some fuel economy tweeks.


But like you said there are PLENTY of other cars with adaptive learning transmissions. Which im sure run just fine ! so what went wrong with the Cruze! I really do wish I got stick!
:signs015:


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Almost ALL automatics these days "learn" shift patterns from input from their drivers. I, for one, hated the old automatics from the 1980's that were dumb as crap and you practically had to stomp to get a downshift, or would upshift too early when you wanted more power, leaving you pushing the engine for everything it had in the wrong freaking gear.
> 
> We had a 1989 Volvo 240 that was like that, a 1987 Buick Century, a 1974 BMW, and the 2005 Jeep Liberty isn't much better. Properly programmed, an "adaptive" transmission is pretty smart. I had absolutely no complaints with my 1998 Volvo or our 2012 Camry's automatics. They seem to always be in the proper gear when you want them to be, although the Camry has to be pushed a little far for a downshift (programmed that way for fuel economy reasons).
> 
> If you don't like the car shifting for you and don't think it's doing it right, buy a manual. In all likelihood, the transmission is programmed to take advantage of the VERY small engine in the Cruze. :1poke:



ALL my previous cars were 8 cyl. or 6 cyl., so maybe that's the problem/difference. I NEVER had a car that shifted like this in my life. Even my POS 1999 Chrysler 300M that had a "learning transmission" was NOTHING like this Cruze! Never again! A manual is not for me! If this transmission is so great WHY do things seem to have been changed on the 2012 models?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*UPDATE SEPTEMBER 10, 2012:

*Just received a call from a new GM official inquiring about my transmission. He said he was in touch with the dealer and read my case reports etc. He wanted to know how things were. I told him the same thing that I told the dealer service manager when he called me the other day. It's better than it was, but still "QUIRKY"! I told him that is the best way that I can describe it. There are still times when I step on the gas and there is that DELAY before ANYTHING happens! It's very unsettling! Just today I slowed down to take a turn. As I turned, I slowly stepped on the gas and nothing was happening, so I had to press harder on the accelerator to get moving! Now, if there was a car behind me, they would NOT expect me to be slowing down after I made the turn! Again, this does NOT happen all the time! Quirky! Sometimes when I step on the gas, it wants to take off like a bullet. Other times, little reaction unless I get on the accelerator. 
I told him that I was SURE that he was aware of the problem with these transmissions on the 2011 models but what can he say? I told him that I thought the only way the car would shift better is if they replaced the transmission with the one in the 2012 model. I also told him that if this 'adaptive" transmission was so great, they would not have made ANY changes for the 2012 models! In addition, I told him that it was pretty lousy of GM to tout that this car was tested for 4 million miles and people are having so many different issues with them. I don't buy the adage to never buy a first year model. Besides, this was NOT a first year model. It was in production for TWO years in other countries. In my decades of buying new cars, I have NEVER had any issues with them like this one. The ONLY first year model car that I ever had a problem with was my 1999 Chrysler 300M! That car WAS a BIG POS!

Anyway, he said that he would note my dissatisfaction and that he would look into the issue further and that he will get back to me on Thursday to let me know if he finds anything new. Stay tuned.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*UPDATE SEPTEMBER 13:

*As promised the GM official did call me back today. He said that he has escalated my case to the highest level and will be checking everything there is to check at GM for the crappy shifting that really has not been resolved with the new TCM installation. I told him that I appreciated everything that he is doing, but didn't think the problem would ever get resolved because GM thinks there is NO problem with the way it shifts. He did say that GM thinks it is working as designed! I told him that I wish the people who say that could drive my car and tell me that to my face!

He said he was going on vacation for a week, but will get in contact with me again. Stay tuned.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds like Andrei and Ryan's visit to GM got CruzeTalk on GMs radar. No offense to Stacy, who appears to be doing all she can do, GM started the Social Media division to monitor forums such as this. Unfortunately, until the production divisions start to take notice of on-line forums Stacy and her coworkers will be somewhat hamstrung in how much they can do. This is a corporate culture issue.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> Sounds like Andrei and Ryan's visit to GM got CruzeTalk on GMs radar. No offense to Stacy, who appears to be doing all she can do, GM started the Social Media division to monitor forums such as this. Unfortunately, until the production divisions start to take notice of on-line forums Stacy and her coworkers will be somewhat hamstrung in how much they can do. This is a corporate culture issue.


I also told the GM reps who have been in touch with me about my transmission issues about Cruzetalk. MAYBE they will be paying closer attention to what every day people have to say about their product? We can only hope!


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

FYI- I have had some issues with my Cruze that my dealer did not resolve and ended up working with GM directly. The rep I have has been excellent and helped one issue get completely resolved and another is in the works. She has always returned my calls and got back with me when she said she would. She even arranged 2 years of Onstar directions and connections for free because of my trouble. Be patient, GM will work with you.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> FYI- I have had some issues with my Cruze that my dealer did not resolve and ended up working with GM directly. The rep I have has been excellent and helped one issue get completely resolved and another is in the works. She has always returned my calls and got back with me when she said she would. She even arranged 2 years of Onstar directions and connections for free because of my trouble. Be patient, GM will work with you.


I am up to THREE different GM reps-two guys and one woman. ALL have been very nice and very accommodating. I think I keep moving up the ladder of "importance"? The man I am dealing with now says he has escalated my case. I don't know what else they can do other than changing the transmission to a 2012 version? As it stands now, the shifting is still very erratic/quirky and my gas mileage still stinks. The gas mileage doesn't bother me as much as the transmission shifting does.

Offering 2 years of OnStar must be a "standard" peace offering?  That's what they offered to me also once my current subscription expires. Good luck with your problems. I guess with all the concerns that so many people here have had with their Cruzes, I should thank my lucky stars that the tranny and the gas mileage are the only 2 problems I've had. No brake noises, no wind noise, no fires, no antifreeze smell etc.Then again, maybe it's because I only have a little over 10,000 miles on my car since February 2011. I love the looks of my car and the color. It's comfortable and very quiet on the road.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Almost got hit by a bus today! I was exiting a shopping center parking lot and taking a right onto a main road- RT 1. My light was red, but I was turning right, so I saw that I had time to pull out before the bus got close. I was partially into the main road and stepped on the gas and NOTHING happened! It felt like the car was off and I was just stepping on the gas. Luckily, I was not that far onto the road. The bus went around me. I stepped on the gas again and it went. A jerky transmission is one thing, but this is *DANGEROUS*!

When the GM guy calls me back next week I will be telling him about this and ask him to contact the dealer to discuss this. I am NOT going to drive this car like this for the next 17 months until the lease is up and fear for my life! The new TCM has not really solved a thing. It's still jerky. There has to be something else wrong with this car. I only have 11,000 miles on it.

I will be driving my 2004 Chevy Aveo until that time. At least it ALWAYS shifts correctly with NO jerking or hesitation and ALWAYS goes when I step on the gas! Have had that car since they first came out. Waited 5 or 6 months for it to come from Korea! As far as I remember, it only had ONE recall for a twisted rear seatbelt! The only "major" problems I ever had with it was the heater blower motor and some minor emission part. That's it! Car is silver and still looks like new even though it sits outside 24/7/365! NO rust. Original battery. First bulb blew out 2 weeks ago-turn signal.  Just regular oil/filter/tire rotations and that's it!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*UPDATE:
*
Got a call from GM yesterday. I finally found out what his title is. He is with the Early Response Team in the Business Resource Center. I expressed my dissatisfaction again with my shifting and the lack of response at times when I step on the gas. I told him about almost getting hit by a bus. I don't know if they are REALLY interested in solving my problem because they are part of the new GM customer satisfaction program that is trying to RETAIN their customer base or if they are just trying to placate me because I complain about this problem in ANY website that deals with the Cruze? At any rate, the next step in trying to "solve" this problem is putting a "data recorder" on my car that I guess will monitor my transmission and its shifting and its lack of response at times. I told him that I wish the car could go back to the factory to be checked because I don't think its problems can be solved at the dealer level. He said that he would contact my dealer to give him a heads up with this data recorder. I told him that I would go to the dealer as soon as possible. I'm sure the dealer will be thrilled to see me again!

Oh well, MAYBE before my lease is up in 16 months, this problem will be resolved and the new owner will have a LOW mileage, clean car with a smooth shifting car that GOES when you step on the gas and doesn't have to stop and think what it has to do! I only have 11,319 miles on the car in 20 months!


----------



## AndrewTarpley (Sep 30, 2012)

*2012 Chevy Cruze LS*

I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze LS. The transmission is horrible. Its going in to service for the third time tomorrow! It is very jerky ESPECIALLY in the morning but even after it warms up its terrible. At times its so bad I don't want anyone to ride with me because its embarrassing to have a brand new car that drives/rides like its 10 years old with 200,000 miles on it. This is the first car I have ever bought brand new. I am very disappointed! It only has 6300 miles on it. I brought it in for service on 12/30/12 and they had the service manager do a test drive with me. He said he did notice how "jerky" the transmission was and he said they have had more complaints about the Cruze than any other car but he basically told me that its normal without saying its "normal" if that makes sense. He told me to bring it back on 1/2/13 when the transmission guy would be there and they would do some things to it. So we will see....


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

AndrewTarpley said:


> I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze LS. The transmission is horrible. Its going in to service for the third time tomorrow! It is very jerky ESPECIALLY in the morning but even after it warms up its terrible. At times its so bad I don't want anyone to ride with me because its embarrassing to have a brand new car that drives/rides like its 10 years old with 200,000 miles on it. This is the first car I have ever bought brand new. I am very disappointed! It only has 6300 miles on it. I brought it in for service on 12/30/12 and they had the service manager do a test drive with me. He said he did notice how "jerky" the transmission was and he said they have had more complaints about the Cruze than any other car but he basically told me that its normal without saying its "normal" if that makes sense. He told me to bring it back on 1/2/13 when the transmission guy would be there and they would do some things to it. So we will see....




AndrewTarpley,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your transmission. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

AndrewTarpley said:


> I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze LS. The transmission is horrible. Its going in to service for the third time tomorrow! It is very jerky ESPECIALLY in the morning but even after it warms up its terrible. At times its so bad I don't want anyone to ride with me because its embarrassing to have a brand new car that drives/rides like its 10 years old with 200,000 miles on it. This is the first car I have ever bought brand new. I am very disappointed! It only has 6300 miles on it. I brought it in for service on 12/30/12 and they had the service manager do a test drive with me. He said he did notice how "jerky" the transmission was and he said they have had more complaints about the Cruze than any other car but he basically told me that its normal without saying its "normal" if that makes sense. He told me to bring it back on 1/2/13 when the transmission guy would be there and they would do some things to it. So we will see....



There is a fix out there... you shouldn't have to spend money but it works


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> There is a fix out there... you shouldn't have to spend money but it works


That may well be the solution, but I would think that since GM CAN'T solve the problem with the 2011 Cruzes, THEY should pay for this miracle Trifecta Tune! Here we are JANUARY 8th and ALL I have gotten from GM for the last 5 MONTHS, besides a TCM, is TALK, TALK, TALK from both the dealer, GM Business Resource Center, and someone in GM Corporate! I SHOULD have recorded the conversations like they do because it really is all BS! The business with the data recorder that they were going to install in my car back on November 7th is OUT THE WINDOW because GM Corporate knows that would do NOTHING to resolve my problem. The latest now is an "engineer" is coming to look at my car! LOL..LOL...LOL...

So, I sit and wait and wait and wait.......................


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

My transmission was jumping and lunging when at traffic lights and when it took off when I bought my cruze it seemed like the transmission would go to neutral when I sat at lights and when I would try to pass someone on the hi way then it went to the jumping thing I'm not happy with this car and think Chevy should buy these cars back from us with all the interest paid back to


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Mattyf2 said:


> My transmission was jumping and lunging when at traffic lights and when it took off when I bought my cruze it seemed like the transmission would go to neutral when I sat at lights and when I would try to pass someone on the hi way then it went to the jumping thing I'm not happy with this car and think Chevy should buy these cars back from us with all the interest paid back to


The transmission DOES go into neutral when you are stopped- a "gas saver"? :question:


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm going for a ridealong with the shop foreman tomorrow to see if i can get anything done about my 2011 a/t. If he comes up with nothing I'm just gonna go get trifecta, it's too depressing driving the car like this.

If i get trifecta im going to do a before and after video.


I would have got trifecta a long time ago but i have put it off because i think there is something actually wrong with my transmission, it really does slam hard into 1st in manual mode... i really should make a video to show you guys how bad it is.

my buddy at work just got a 2012 LT, when i showed him how hard it slams he almost crapped himself laughing.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mattyf2 said:


> My transmission was jumping and lunging when at traffic lights and when it took off when I bought my cruze it seemed like the transmission would go to neutral when I sat at lights and when I would try to pass someone on the hi way then it went to the jumping thing I'm not happy with this car and think Chevy should buy these cars back from us with all the interest paid back to


Please learn to use proper grammar. It is quite annoying trying to read your posts. 

Also, the transmission is designed to go into neutral at stop lights. It's a fuel saving feature.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

So i had my ride-along with the shop foreman and it was enough to get him to reset my tcm.

he did it with a laptop right infront of me, i found out that there is a cold reset and a hot reset. He was only able to do the hot reset and he said if there is no improvement to bring the car back and leave it over night so he can reset it in the morning.

After the hot reset i instantly noticed an improvement; it's shifting quicker, my take offs are smoother, its shifting at more comfortable rpm's.

I will drive it for a week or so before I draw my final conclusing but I must say the car feels a lot better and I am a lot happier =)


When the tech was doing his thing with the laptop he said there was a code on there for an "acceleration sensor". He cleared all the codes before did the reset.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> So i had my ride-along with the shop foreman and it was enough to get him to reset my tcm.
> 
> he did it with a laptop right infront of me, i found out that there is a cold reset and a hot reset. He was only able to do the hot reset and he said if there is no improvement to bring the car back and leave it over night so he can reset it in the morning.
> 
> ...




Jaycruze,
Thank you for the update. I am happy to hear that your dealer has been able to assist you with this. Please continue to keep us posted on this. If you continue to have issues with your transmission I would recommend that you contact GM of Canada at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am - 11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am - 6:00 EST. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*FINAL UPDATE TRANNY:


*CASE CLOSED! After at least 5+ months dealing with GM customer service and GM Corporate, an engineer finally came to look at my 2011 Cruze LTZ RS last Tuesday, January 15 for the transmission shifting and lack of acceleration at times. Today, January 21, I got the word that the car is "operating as designed"! Am I shocked? NOT AT ALL! It is exactly what I expected would be the outcome. Of course this engineer was able to diagnose this problem by driving the car for only 13 miles which proves NOTHING because I have told them a million times, the problem is erratic! I told them to keep it as long as they wanted. WHY they kept the car for 5 days is beyond me if they were only going to drive it 13 miles. Maybe it was just to make me think they were really trying to fix it?

Anyway, it's on to the next step now. Car will be 2 years old on 2/14 and only has 13, 186 miles on her. I have one more year on this lease to try and resolve this problem.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

For those of you who are still experiencing problems with your Cruze transmission and lack of acceleration at times and can't get anywhere with their dealer OR the new and improved GM "customer service", my only suggestion is to file a complaint with the NHTSA at this address-

https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/

It is an Adobe .pdf form that you download and fill out right on your computer and then upload to NHTSA. It is VERY easy and does not take hours to do. I learned that you cannot be wordy because they restrict how much you can write and you cannot include people's names because they will delete them. When I called them, they told me that while they cannot solve individual problems, they will look for recurring issues and if they feel there is a pattern, they CAN initiate a RECALL of our cars. You KNOW that GM is not going to recall them! I feel sorry for those of you who purchased your cars outright. Many of you already traded them in, at a loss, and purchased something else. I'm "lucky" because my car is a lease and on February 14, 2014, it goes back to its maker- GM! The loss of value is on THEM and not me! I don't think they will be able to sell this car to anyone. That said, my cars are kept in pristine condition with low miles, so someone seeing it might jump at it and not pay attention to how it drives and get hoodwinked into buying it. Hopefully not. I only have 13,200 miles in 2 years. Good luck.


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm going thru this right now. I dropped my 2011 Cruze off at the dealer this morning for hard shifting \ sticking in 2nd gear. I specifically requested a PCM update. 4 hours later I get a call back to them blaming it on my OBDII diagnostic scan gauge. I explained that the gauge is a passive device and that this issue has been going on far longer than the gauge has been installed. I asked them if they hooked up the Tech2 to check for updates and he said none were available.

I find it hard to believe theres not a single pcm update when my car is almost three years old...


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

The ONLY way to solve this problem is to get rid of the automatic transmission Cruze and get a manual transmission Cruze. That's what I did. The creeps that monitor these forums for Chevrolet Customer Service are no help and the dealers are no help. Chevy must know there is a problem with these crappy automatics, but they are not responding. For any wimps who cry out - "But I don't know how to drive a stick shift car" - learn how, it only takes a few hours. Bring someone with you to the dealer who can drive a stick shift and ask for an overnight demonstration ride. Let the other person drive it off the lot and then go somewhere off the road and switch drivers. Then beat the poop out of the clutch and transmission learning how to drive it. Then take it back the next day and order a fresh one.


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

I already have a stick car, my GTO. I want my daily to be automatic. The transmissions are great, its the programming and shift logic that sucks.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Erastimus said:


> The ONLY way to solve this problem is to get rid of the automatic transmission Cruze and get a manual transmission Cruze. That's what I did. The creeps that monitor these forums for Chevrolet Customer Service are no help and the dealers are no help. Chevy must know there is a problem with these crappy automatics, but they are not responding. For any wimps who cry out - "But I don't know how to drive a stick shift car" - learn how, it only takes a few hours. Bring someone with you to the dealer who can drive a stick shift and ask for an overnight demonstration ride. Let the other person drive it off the lot and then go somewhere off the road and switch drivers. Then beat the poop out of the clutch and transmission learning how to drive it. Then take it back the next day and order a fresh one.


Yes because this is the solution lol. The Customer Reps on this forum do help and your dealership probably tried to fix it but sometime it the person behind the wheel that can't be fixed. Yes there us problems with the auto and there is a better solution its called Trifecta.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

+1 Trifecta, haha great answer. 
+1 Drivers seat, many will argue this. 
+1 Dealer, I know some hate but I mine is great.


----------

